# um..2+2 X3?? a convertible X3???



## Teej (Dec 19, 2001)

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/front_index.php?cp=1

"Spy shots in the current issue of Auto Express magazine reveal a shock new 2+2 version of the forthcoming BMW X3 SUV, and the German company is serious about putting it into production.

The X3 is a 3-Series-based off-roader, and will debut as a five-door Land Rover Freelander rival. But our spies tell us there's much more going on in BMW's design studios - and first up will be this two-door version, likely to be called the ATC, or All-Terrain Cruiser. The car can be converted to a small pick-up by folding the rear seats into the floor, dropping the tailgate and removing the glass roof panel.

Several accessories will be available, including a portable bike stand that fits across the loadbay, and a plastic boot liner to protect against muddy objects. With the seats in place, the model will be similar in size to a three-door Freelander and carry four passengers. The removable roof will allow the option of open-air driving.

But if you want a full cabriolet off-roader, another X3 is on the way, offering wind-in-the-hair pleasures. BMW will launch a 'proper' convertible version late in 2004. As niche models, the cabrio and ATC will have a smaller engine range than the standard X3, with a likely choice of 2.0 four-cylinder or 3.0 six-cylinder petrol units, plus the 3.0-litre diesel from the 330d saloon.

British drivers should be able to buy the cars from early 2005, with prices for the ATC expected to be between £26,000 and £32,000. "

You know what, one thing good about a convertible is less material to put "flame surfaces" on...unless Bangle figures out a way to incorporate his design philosophy into the top as well.


----------

